# CHICKAMAUGA,GA - B6 Nice Female 5YO



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Please contact Alison Smith at the shelter:
706-375-2100 or email her if you can help; mailto:[email protected] ; 
Ruth Smith can also help by pulling these dogs for you; 423-596-9973; Please respond to this post by Tuesday, July 20,2010


DO NOT HIT REPLY TO RESPOND. RESPONSES WILL NOT BE ACKNOWLEDGED. SENDER IS NOT A CONTACT AND HAS NO FURTHER INFORMATION. CONTACT THE PERSON(S) LISTED FOR FURTHER INFORMATION / UPDATES.


Do not post on Craigslist or similar sites - Craigslist and other similar sites are a nightmare for animals and until we are able to educate people on the dangers of posting to these sites it is best not to post.




PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST !!


----- Forwarded Message ----
From: 

Sent: Fri, July 16, 2010 10:50:08 PM
Subject: URGENT: CHICKAMAUGA,GA; Purebred German Shepherds, Great Pyr. Chihuahas, Many puppies, Aussies All Must Go Immediately!!


Permission to Crosspost:

Please pass along to all rescues and just help even one get a second chance at life, the pets are counting on one person to help them, will it be you?? The shelter is so full that there are pens set up everywhere... There are 4 Purebred German Shepherds, and we need your help to contact these rescues!! Please contact Alison Smith at the shelter: 706-375-2100 or email her if you can help; mailto:[email protected] %20walkerga.us ; Ruth Smith can also help by pulling these dogs for you; 423-596-9973; Please respond to this post by Tuesday, July 20,2010

B6- Nice Purebred German Shepherd female; 5 years old; needs a nice rescue to step up and save her


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

the e-mail states that there are four gsds at the shelter. i was only sent pictures and descriptions for two of them. here is the link to the other one, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/139177-chickamauga-ga-199-8yo-friendly-playful.html


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

You beat me to posting these ! Good deal ! I also got an email & there are 4 at this shelter needing HELP. I had 3 of the 4 photos sent to me.


----------

